# Urgent-Labs/Lab X's to be euth Sunday-PA



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Joe Maringo
Joined: 09 Jan 2007
Total posts: 3
Gender: Unknown Posted: Thu Jun 14, 2007 7:03 pm 
Post subject: URGENT Bedford county PA. Euth. day Sunday 


I just received a call from the Bedford County Humane society that they are packed to the roof and face a mandatory euthinasia of at least 3-4 dogs this weekend. *They have at least 6 nice lab/lab mixes there that would do well in rescue or foster care. *
The shelter is rescue friendly and even has some help with transport available. The dogs have their 4 way vaccination and rabies. If there is any way you might be able to take just one or two dogs ASAP the euthinasia can be cancled. 

The shelter is required to have room available for the dogs the humane officer brings in, so they have no choice in the matter. If you can help in any way, please call Chris Ann at 814-330-1347. 

I will also be happy to help with any transport that comes through the Pittsburgh PA. area. 




Karen519

Joined: 18 Nov 2006
Total posts: 1274
Location: Illinois
Gender: Female Posted: Thu Jun 14, 2007 7:29 pm 
Post subject: Please, if you can Help.. 

Please everyone, if you can help pls. do. 

Joe Maringo is a WONDERFUL man and animal rescuer. He has saved SO MANY dogs and I am sure his rescue is full ,otherwise he would be saving these dogs. 

If Joe says they are wonderful, they are!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen,

What groups have you contacted?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenShamus..*

Hi!

Just saw this msg. on Petfinder. Haven't contacted any groups yet.

In case someone needs to reach Joe Maringo, here is his information:

Southwest Pennsylvania Retriever Rescue Organization or S.P.A.R.R.O.
A 501c3 Non Profit Organization.
Plum, Pa.
412-795-0163
website S.P.A.R.R.O. - Southwest Pennsylvania Retriever Rescue Organization


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I see that there is a male golden at S.P.A.R.R.O. --His name is Sir William.

Petfinder PetNotes


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Male Golden*

SPARRO is Joe Maringo's rescue.

He takes in Retrievers, Golden Ret. and Labs.

He is a wonderful person!!!

THAT'S why I posted this for him. I am sure he feels bad he is full!!

[email protected]


----------

